# Seahorse



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Also messing around this afternoon:


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

..WOW George Superb.

Cheers Mal


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Bloody wow George.







Well done.









Some brilliant pictures posted today.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Yep, that's a storming photo George - great stuff









I've done the dials I'll have to do the backs now


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Thanks guys.

I do not have a macro lens so I have to make do with the following technique:

Set maximum resolution (3MP)

Set minimum in-camera compression

Set natural daylight

Set maximum optical zoom

Set macro mode

Then frame the shot on a tripod, wave a white card around to improve highlights and shoot. I can normally get as close as the watch case and about 3/4 inch of strap either side of the case in the frame.

Finally, bugger about in Photoshop to get the crop I want. The benefit of maxing out the resolution allows me a really close crop, giving a macro-like shot.

Does not work too bad for a little Canon A70.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Very cool George.


----------

